# please help Daisy??



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 5, 2006)

Daisy is a member in a online friends network.. another member appears to be interested in a photo of her.  The shot is not really that great, and here are the comments copied and pasted below...





Date:  [1-5-2006 10:05 AM]  
Subject:  RESPONSE IS A VIRTUE  
Message:

hello Daisy, 
this is definately for real...the picture we are actually interested in is the one on hi5.it will be used for one of the bill boards we are putting up at heathrow airport london.there is no need for you to sign any document cause we can't use your picture without your consent..the sign up fee is coming straight from coca-cola it self and its written on the check..25% is yours.i'm just doing what i get paid for ,consulting you...hope hear from you soon... 
Regards, 
Helen 
=== Original Message === >>>> 

hi i dont know if this is real or not and i really dont know what youre talking about! did you just saw my picture here in hi-5 and picked it for a commercial or watever? have no idea whats this all about,could you give me some clarification here? and if this is real,i would like to sign or see the contract first before i send any pictures! thanks a lot! 


=== Original Message === >>>> 

Hi Daisy, 
I quite appreciate your swift response concerning the modelling contract.Our web-site is under construction.Your picture has been accepted by the Agency Ghost Inc.We don't descriminate sizes or shapes ,we just acknowledge gorgeous pictures and use it for commercialsThe Financier will airmail payment to you by UPS courier service.Our financial office is based in Cincinnati Ohio. 
You will receive a check payment from Coca-cola bottling company , as paymet for the contract..You will take out the 25% for this particular picture and go ahead to send the balance over to your Agent via western union Tranfer for Legal Documentation of the deal.This payment will be used as "Sign up fee" with the agent.I will be awaiting your urgent response with the following information: 
FULL NAME: 
ADDRESS: . 
For futher information you can contact: 
Financier (Mr Joshua P.Megan) 
Office +447040104198..Feel free to call him at any time. 
N*B 
We are still awaiting to receive Four pictures of you.The photos required is basically for a Coca-cola advertisment bill board at Heathrow airport here in london..Let us know your decision ASAP.. 
Many thanks, 
Helen Kientsch 
Ghost Inc.. 
Send pictures and Information to helenkientsch@fastermail.com 

If anyone can advise us we would appreciate it!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 5, 2006)

Phishing scam?

This is the part that gets me Ray. A major company would never expect you to transfer money on their behalf?!



> You will receive a check payment from Coca-cola bottling company , as paymet for the contract..You will take out the 25% for this particular picture and go ahead to send the balance over to your Agent via western union Tranfer for Legal Documentation of the deal.This payment will be used as "Sign up fee" with the agent.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 5, 2006)

Ask them for the name of the website. Under construction or not, it has to be registered. You could look for availability of the domain name at godaddy.com?

There are just too many little things here that don't *feel* right? Terrible grammar. No contact other than a phone #?
Anybody in London want to check out the phone #?


----------



## JonK (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks very iffy to me to Ray. 
surfing HI5 for advert pics? seems very dodgy as they say. Coca Cola can afford to use Getty Images or the like or hire their own in-house photog for cryin out loud.


----------



## craig (Jan 5, 2006)

I am surprised they did not ask for your bank account or credit card #. In all  seriousness I am a little confused as well. I would give this one a lot of scrutiny and play it safe. On the other hand; seems like it could be a big job. Personally I have had weeks of negotiations before the work starts. Mostly because a lot of money was involved. Definitely a little unnerving, but worth it in the end.


----------



## digital flower (Jan 5, 2006)

I read about something like this recently. I am sorry I can't find the link. In that case the checks/MO were forged and it took the bank awhile to figure that out. Meanwhile the people had cashed the checks against their account and sent the money on. Later the bank held their funds to pay it back. Generally its not how reputable businesses conduct themselves.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone.. one thing that gets me is, this was taken with an old sony cybershot, 2.1 megpix, and was heavily cropped.. here is the shot., hardly likely that it would suit a billboard.


----------



## digital flower (Jan 5, 2006)

2.1 MP to billboard size? I'd like to know how that is done.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 5, 2006)

digital flower pictures said:
			
		

> 2.1 MP to billboard size? I'd like to know how that is done.



and cropped about 60%


----------



## markc (Jan 5, 2006)

In addition to what others have mentioned, I've never seen a model asked to supply shots for anything other than to get an idea of what they look like (head shot, etc). That's the photographers job.


----------



## Glen C (Jan 6, 2006)

The police warned people here about something very similar. It comes from people selling cars online. The seller gets contacted and the buyer arranges to send way more money then the car is selling for along with a request to have the balance sent overseas somewhere. Turns out the same way digital flower said it does. They cash the check, send the funds, and a couple days later the check bounces and they're out that money. If it sounds to good to be true chances are....

Tell them you'll agree to their terms but you won't send any money until the check clears. You won't hear from them again...


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 6, 2006)

> You will receive a check payment from Coca-cola bottling company , as paymet for the contract..*You will take out the 25% for this particular picture and go ahead to send the balance over to your Agent via western union Tranfer* for Legal Documentation of the deal.


Scam. Don't respond.
Wedding photographers regularly get these sort of stuff.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 6, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Scam. Don't respond.
> Wedding photographers regularly get these sort of stuff.



Thanks ... I was sure this was a scam, but I wanted to see if everyone agreed.. there is so much garabage going on the internet these days, very unfortunate.

I appreciate everyones help here.


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 6, 2006)

Scam. I have dealt with various publishers and ad agencies over the years and none operate like this. There is no way they can use that file for what they want. They more the likely just want some account info and personal info.

Eric


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 9, 2006)

Just to let you know, this is an overseas money order scam. I almost fell for it once, but did some research and did a 180 on them by messing with their heads and allowing them to send me the money order, then turning it over to the FBI who has been tracking these people for a long time. They mostly use yahoo email addresses and are run by many many people overseas and also change their email address and IP address nonstop. What they do is send you a money order for more than what your item is worth (In my instance, I was selling a horse) and then want you to "Western Union" the remainder to their broker, "horse hauler", etc. within a few hours so that you do not have time for your bank to find out it is a bogus money order, etc. Never ever ever fall for this Scam!! You will be sending them your own hard earned money as well as being negative their bonus payment!!!


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 10, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Ask them for the name of the website. Under construction or not, it has to be registered. You could look for availability of the domain name at godaddy.com?
> 
> There are just too many little things here that don't *feel* right? Terrible grammar. No contact other than a phone #?
> Anybody in London want to check out the phone #?



they will have trouble getting the domain ghostinc.com and .net cos they're already gone, to a rather scary site


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 11, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> Just to let you know, this is an overseas money order scam. I almost fell for it once, but did some research and did a 180 on them by messing with their heads and allowing them to send me the money order, then turning it over to the FBI who has been tracking these people for a long time. They mostly use yahoo email addresses and are run by many many people overseas and also change their email address and IP address nonstop. What they do is send you a money order for more than what your item is worth (In my instance, I was selling a horse) and then want you to "Western Union" the remainder to their broker, "horse hauler", etc. within a few hours so that you do not have time for your bank to find out it is a bogus money order, etc. Never ever ever fall for this Scam!! You will be sending them your own hard earned money as well as being negative their bonus payment!!!



Wow, this is too much.. Thanks a ton for all your help.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 11, 2006)

This type of scam seems to be turning up in many forms.

The ones I usually hear about are aimed at wedding photographers (read about it on p net.)  The common thread is that they send you too much money and want you to forward or return the remainder.  

Cheques or money orders are fraudulent, although sometimes they initially get cleared by some banks.  If the scam works, you would have already sent your money away by the time your bank cancels it.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 20, 2007)

HI EVERYONE JUST WANT TO LET YOU KNOW THAT THIS CRIMINAL'S ARE ACTIVE AGAIN!!

They contacted me on my facebook

this is the message they sended to me:

hi, 
i represent a beautylinks modelling company in London and we have 
selected your portfolio for a Coca-Cola billboard advertisement at 
Heathrow Airport. all we need is your approval to enable us process your 
payment, no commission, no overhead costs. 
you just get payed for your 
pictures right away. email your replies to coker997@yahoo.com


Helen Coker. 
Financier:beautylinks london. 
61 Moscow Road, 
London W2 4JS
------------------------------------------------------------------
First I replied with: NO WAY!

Then I was thinking about it so I asked for some more information:

Hi,

Why me and what kind of a advertisement is it?
I know its for  coca cola but in what for setting/theme?
Srry for my first reply on facebook  stating: no way, but mostly I don't trust such things.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Then She reply'd with:

Hi,

We quite appreciate your swift response concerning  the modelling contract. Your picture has been accepted by the agency, "Beauty  Links'" as one of the preferred pictures for the Coca-Cola billboard advert @  Heathrow airport, London. We don't discriminate sizes or shapes of individual  models, we just acknowledge gorgeous pictures and use it for commercials. The  financier will despatch payment to you by courier service. 

You will  receive a cheque (btw $4,000 and $6,000) as payment for the billboard contract.  You'll also be sent an agreement Form M20 via email. When you receive payment  you will take out the 20% of the total sum for your gorgeous pictures that is  being used, after which you proceed to sending the balance over to your  appointed agent via western union money transfer for Legal Documentation of the  deal. This payment will also be used as "sign-up fee" with the agent. I'll be  waiting your urgent response with the following information: 


FULL  NAME: 

HOME ADDRESS: 

PHONE: 

AGE: 

Many thanks,  

Helen.
--------------------------------------------------------------
This is almost similar to the reply they gave you a year ago.


Then I'd reply'd again with this:

Hi,

Wich picture do you mean?
One in my facebook?
And do I have to  go to a photoshoot?
Could you explain this a bit better? : You will receive a  cheque (btw $4,000 and $6,000) as payment for the billboard contract. You'll  also be sent an agreement Form M20 via email. When you receive payment you will  take out the 20% of the total sum for your gorgeous pictures that is being used,  after which you proceed to sending the balance over to your appointed agent via  western union money transfer for Legal Documentation of the deal. This payment  will also be used as "sign-up fee" with the agent.

Like whats up with  the sign-up fee, and if I would take the offer then its 20% of the 4000 or 6000$  I get payed?
(I'm not known with modeling and such things so that explains my  questions, I hope you don't mind)

Greets,
---------------------------------------------------------------------
And now she reply'd with this:

Hi,  
   Yes its the picture on facebook,or now u dont need a photoshoot,when you  send the details you will get payments for this week and you will keep 20% for  your self and 80% will be sent to your appointed agent via WU for the sign up  fee and legal documentation of the contract.then after which you will get the  final payments when the billboard has been displayed.........you are to pls send  the details ASAP!so payments will be dispatched immediately.Thanks.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

After this last mail from her I thought : weird that I don't have to go for a photoshoot, so I checked her facebook message again and I noticed that she removed her profile picture what I thought was weird, I knew from the day before I checked here profile she had 3 buddy's... now she had only 2.
BTW, I googled on that adress before and it was a model flying company(with those RC planes) but I searched on a different site and there was also a different company also on that same adress so I thought maybe its a big building with several company's in it. But then I entered a few key words in google : coca cola billboard heathrow thats how I found this topic on this forum (thank god for it).

And as you can see in one of the mails she reply'd to that daisy her name was helen to but a different surname.


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 20, 2007)

Run.  This is a scam that happens A LOT!


----------



## glittersoul (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi I have the same people e-mailing me on my facebook about models wanted for a billboard to display at heathrow airport!!!! All the  mail contents and reply of Financier Ghost inc are absolutely the similar to the ones in here!!! What a joke! I'm glad I found this forum. Thanks!

Mail sent to my facebook inbox:

Hi
I represent a modelling company here in london and your picture as been selected for a billboard advertisment/and local advert here at heathrow airport.We dont descriminate sizes or shapes of individual models,we just acknowledge gorgeous pictures and use it for commercials.I model for ghost/inc london, all we need are good pictures of you and ull get payed , no commision , no overhead costs , you just get payed for your pictures now.
mail your pictures to steph_rushtonn@yahoo &shy;.com, you can call the admin officer for your payment on +447024060779
Mr Donald
Financier Ghost/inc london
25 Newman St
London W1T 1PN 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
My reply:

Hi there I got your advert (pasted below) via my facebook account. That's lovely but before anything else.... do you have a website that I can view? I'd like to know more about your organization. Just going through the usual protocols if you don't mind since I live outside the U.K. Looking forward to hear from you.


Regards,

Tania
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Another e-mail:

We quite appreciate your swift response concerning the modelling contract.Our web-site is currently under construction.Your pictures has been accepted by the Agency Ghost Inc.We dont descriminate sizes or shapes of individual models,we just acknowledge gorgeous pictures and use it for commercials.The Financier will airmail payment to you by UPS courier service.Our financial office is based in Baltimore,MD. 
You will receive a check as paymet for the contract..You will take out the 25% for your gorgeous pictures and proceed to sending the balance over to your appointed Agent via western union Tranfer for Legal Documentation of the deal and "Comp card".This payment will also be used as "Sign up fee" with the agent.I will be awaiting your urgent response with the following information: 
FULL NAME: 
ADDRESS: 
PHONE: 
For futher information you can contact: 
Financier (Mr Donald perker) 
Office +44707679800..Feel free to call him at any time. 
my phone number:447024060779
N*B 
We are still awaiting to receive Four picture of you.The photos required is basically for a Coca-cola advertisment bill board at Heathrow airport here in london..Let us know your decision ASAP..

(This is the point where I decided to research more about this company. I WOULD never send my pics or agree to anything without being certain that its genuine! Then I found this forum. It surely cleared my curiousity!)


----------



## sophie (Aug 21, 2007)

hi, i have the same problem.i have a profile at facebook.com and i come from germany.i have get the same first email as flyboy.i was happy about this and thought i was serious.so i have write back at helen coker and now we are at the payment and she said i should write her financier for the payment...but then i have doubts and looking for rhe company in in the internet and finding this page.is it all a lie???
please help me what i should do now!

sorry for my englisch!greats sophie


----------



## ryyback (Aug 21, 2007)

The pinheads never give up. I get like 2 a week, and usually reply with some very colorful words and not the usual f-u ones-LOL


----------



## sophie (Aug 22, 2007)

i dont understand how you do that?...because i lost nothing,or?...if i have the cheque i can convert in the bank and so i have the money.
how do you an advantage?
i dont understand this and i hope you can help me with this problem and explain me.
thanks sophie


----------



## sophie (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello me again!it will be more confused!!! so helen coker send me the cheque, today.and now i dont know what i do now?!so please help me! should i send the cheque back or what?i think this is a scam now and i'm taken in.greets


----------



## Nein-reis (Aug 27, 2007)

Destroy the check, or turn it over to the authorities


----------



## Sidhai (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Sophie,

Dont use the cheque...it is a fraud cheque!!! As soon as you have forwarded it  to your bank it will be bouncing back and you will have a big problem in your account. So that means dont send any money to this agent!!! I have had the same problem and still have. If you wanna know more, just ask me. I am from Germany too..Take care Sidhai


----------



## neea (Sep 9, 2007)

A little commonly unknown fact and something the bank will never tell you.. untill it's too late of course.

I got an email like two years ago and it was a total scam. Anyways, long story short. They sent me a $5000.00 cheque. I took it too the bank and started a new bank account so that if anything happened it would not affect my current accounts.
It was a visa cheque. The bank would've let it clear after like 10 days and I would've been $5000 richer... for the time being.

It actually takes a cheque up to 30 days or longer to FULLY CLEAR. Meaning you've cashed it. spent it. and now owe it back to the bank!!!!!!

I only accept cheques from people I know now and I walk into THEIR bank and get it cash straight from their account (if they have the funds of course.... if they dont.. it would've bounced in my bank account) and then deposit it into my own account and my own bank.

Never ever trust anything in an email saying they will pay you. If money was that easy to make we'd all be doing it instead of having a 9-5 job.


----------



## jieff (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, Daisy, it's very easy to undersatnd when you will read what I received too:  Someone or a group try to abuse of us, I don't know how, but anyway, the idea of using Western Union Transfer is already a good sign to be aware of any kind of transaction; I give you my received mail: (note: I never send foto of myself and no foto is to be seen elsewhere on the net)

Hi Jieff, 
We quite appreciate your swift response concerning the modelling contract.Our web-site is currently undergoing Upgrade.Your picture has been accepted by the Agency,'Ghost Incorporated'as one of the preferred picture for the billboard advert.We dont descriminate sizes or shapes of individual or models,we just acknowledge gorgeous pictures and use it for commercials.The Financier will airmail payment to you via Royal mail courier service.through our financiers office in USA.
You will receive a  check as payment for the Billboard contract.The contract value is 15,000Euros and you would receive this in 2 seperate instalments.
You will also be sent an agreement Form M20 via email after the first payment is finalised.When you receive payment you will take out the 15% of the total sum for your gorgeous pictures that is being used, after which you proceed to sending the balance over to your appointed Agent via western union money Tranfer for Legal Documentation of the deal.This payment will also be used as "Sign up fee" with the agent.Please note that this will be your first instalment.You will be paid the full balance of the funds after the Legal documentation of the contract has been confirmed by our agent.I will be awaiting your urgent response with the following information: 

FULL NAME: 

HOME ADDRESS: 

PHONE: 

AGE: 

Please send this details to ghosts_inc@london.com
As soon as your information is received,the financier will contact you and further instructions will be given. The photos required is basically for a Coca-cola advertisment billboard at 
Connolly Station London .. We have selected the image on penpals/faceparty/ facebook profile page.Its the most prefered picture in our portfolio.

Many thanks, 
R.B


----------



## JIP (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it is a good bet that when someone feels it necesarry to say "this is not a scam" or as they said "this is definately for real" you can bet it is a scam.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 13, 2007)

It's sad that people do this to photographers.  We all want that "big break" and they just feed on it.
I'm sorry to those this has happened to, but your break will come along.


----------



## Amanda68 (Jan 31, 2008)

I got this message through on myspace only 2 days ago...


Portfolio
Hello,
I represent  a beautylinks modelling company in London and we have 
selected your  portfolio for a Coca-Cola billboard advertisement at Heathrow Airport. all we  need is your approval to enable us process your 
payment, no commission, no  overhead costs. you just get paid for your pictures right away. 
email your  replies to van_banks504@yahoo.com 
Vaneesa Banks. 
Financier:beautylinks  london. 
61 Moscow Road, 
London W2 4JS 

Thought I would post on here and let you guys know they are still in action.

Amanda


----------



## Double H (Jan 31, 2008)

Something else that seems strange here is there are several first-time-posters in this thread with very similar spelling/grammar/punctuation mistakes as the scam emails.

Just seems odd.

Here is a very funny phishbaiting site - very funny stuff: http://www.419eater.com/index.htm


----------



## Rachelsne (Jan 31, 2008)

Glen C said:


> The police warned people here about something very similar. It comes from people selling cars online. The seller gets contacted and the buyer arranges to send way more money then the car is selling for along with a request to have the balance sent overseas somewhere. Turns out the same way digital flower said it does. They cash the check, send the funds, and a couple days later the check bounces and they're out that money. If it sounds to good to be true chances are....
> 
> Tell them you'll agree to their terms but you won't send any money until the check clears. You won't hear from them again...



Yep good old money laundering scam....


----------



## Rachelsne (Jan 31, 2008)

Double H said:


> Something else that seems strange here is there are several first-time-posters in this thread with very similar spelling/grammar/punctuation mistakes as the scam emails.
> 
> Just seems odd.
> 
> Here is a very funny phishbaiting site - very funny stuff: http://www.419eater.com/index.htm




They may have googled coca cola bilboard or something and found this thread through that?

Many scamers seem to have English as a second language and there spelling and grammar is bad


----------

